# Need help with colors-scary



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to color these either solid or swirled.
Lavender - Lavender/purple solid or swirl
Lilac- purple solid or swirl
Back raspberry vanilla- red or pink
Evergreen
peppermint or mint- green or red swirl
lavender mint half and half
http://www.ellensessentials.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=page&id=26&chapter=0
I have been reading this article on the ultramarines, pigments and such.
Are there any colors that stick, won't smell of sulfur or leave a ring on the tub?

Any specifics for these colors?

How about the peacock colors?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Peggy Sue


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She has photos of the colors in goatmilk and non goatmilk soap. Since most of her colors are not effected by PH, they do really well in soap. For myself I just purchased her small sample pack, made a batch of the walmart recipe (I go back to this recipe for all testing of scent or color or anything this way if something fails I know it is not the recipe). I then devided it amongst the 10 colors I got in 16 ounce solo plastic cups (don't use styrofoam) and mixed in color. Not only then did I know how much coloring I needed for my soap per pound of soap but I also saw exactly the color I would get with the technique I do (milk at emulsion) because I know you will get change with all milk since your soap in the bucket has more of a yellow cast to it. Plus 16 ounces is about the amount I make up to swirl with.

I love the Peacock colors Ruby Red, and use it for my red for my blood splash across my Dragons blood soap. In the demo on her site with the purple and pink double swirl, I am now copying that technique for my Summer Berry with the Fiesta Pink and new dark Royal Purple she just got in.

Also don't critique your colors until cure is over, they change.

I use the chromium green oxide, use it lighter than you want in the soap bucket for my mint julep and use maybe 1/16th a teaspoon to add some color to my cucumber mellon since it starts out green from the cucumber but fades.

She also has some really cool coloring lists for herbs and I am using a few of her herb colors also.

Her site and forum are really cool the girls on it are skilled with coloring, read how you can swirl with just drops from the peacock colors put right onto your mold, then swirl through the dots, like when decorating cakes or plates of food (sauces etc). Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

For the most part I've been happy with the ultramarines I have. I've also used celestial colors with mixed results. I'd like to try the peacock colors after the holidays. Not up to anymore experimenting right now. LOL


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

For a nice purple swirl I use a mix of 1 t violet ultramarine, 1/2 t blue ultramarine & 1 t titanium dioxide mixed with 1 T of the melted oils and then combined with 2 c of traced soap.

Now when I tried to make a solid color bar that way, it bled, but no one has complained that the swirls bleed, so who knows. I shredded that soap and add it to my plain for purplish flecks in my Black Raspberry bar (people think it has seeds in it, lol.) The flecks don't bleed...

I had horrible luck with the bright green peacock color, I had to use LOTS to get any color at all, and it wasn't at all the color I expected. I have some sitting around here that I haven't ever tried again for that reason. The herbs I tried gave no color at all (not from Vicki's source), but I confess I didn't play much with them, I don't have much time to play, I am always behind on regular production.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am a fan of micas. I have a little better luck with them. I also use Select Shades but I really don't like the texture of the soap that has the color in it.


----------

